

Recruiting Engineers: Getting intro emails right. - jwb119
http://alexeymk.com/recruiting-penn-engineers-intro-emails-that-d/

======
andyjsong
Even if the person sending the email gets it right and jumps through all the
hoops, the chances are still very slim that they will find an engineer. The
whole exercise is pointless, there are better ways than spamming someone's
inbox about a job opportunity.

------
Magenta
"Seriously, if you can't spel or have trouble with ALL CAPS, please ask a
friend to proofread your email. Complete, grammatically correct sentences are
a minimum requirement."

